# ILch Clanpage ## Wer hat damit Erfahrung?



## DK_940 (27. Februar 2016)

Hi,

Ich wollte einen Clan mit Kumpels machen.
Bin dadurch auch auf ilch gekommen.
Jetzt zur Frage
Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen?

Wenn ja bitte mal melden
Würde mich damit mal gern ein wenig auseinander setzen


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (28. Februar 2016)

Ilch? Vergiss es. Weder Ilch, noch Clansphere oder Webspell sowie DZCP haben auch nur annähernd eine sichere Code-Basis. Ich würde da lieber ein sichereres CMS wählen. Allerdings haben diese keinen Fokus auf Clanseiten. Da wirste mehr manuell machen müssen.

*NACHTRAG:*
Letzte Ilch-Version vom 24.04.2013 (fast 3 Jahre alt!!!)
Der Passworthash basiert noch auf einer alten Crypt-Klasse, mit der man im Ansatz wenigstens versucht hat, die password_hash Funktion zu bauen. Allerdings ohne itterate hashing. Nicht das sicherste. Außerdem ist als Algorithmus SHA256 voreingestellt. Und hier werden die veralteten mysql-Funktionen verwendet.

Clansphere nutzt immernoch das alte SHA1 und ist auf Grund des schlechten Captchas anfällig für Bots und durch die Generator-Eigenschaft in den Templates leider auch schnell über Suchmaschinen zu finden (weswegen jede Seite irgendwann von Bots befallen wird)

WebSPELL ist definitiv das aktuellste aller CMS (13.02.2016), ist aber immernoch vom Code her in der Steinzeit. Als Passwort-Hash wird billiges MD5 verwendet (und zwar ohne Salt oder Pepper) und WebSpell nutzt auch noch die depricated mysql-Funktionen. Von der Systemstruktur fange ich erst garnicht an.

DZCP ist die aktuellste Version noch kein Jahr alt. Die nutzen zwar mysqli, dafür aber nur md5 beim Passwort. Auch das System ist von der Struktur her grausam.

Ich rate daher vom Einsatz aller 4 Systeme strikt ab!


----------



## DK_940 (1. März 2016)

Schade...
Denn Seiten scripten kann ich nicht.
Nur einen Klecks HTML
Was soll ich jetzt machen?
Gibt's was, dass mich sehr stark unterstützen kann?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (1. März 2016)

Jo eine Person. Bin gerade dabei, Clansphere zu forken und zu aktualisieren. Ich könnte da einen Prepatch schreiben, der die Sache mit dem Passwort und dem Captcha geraderückt. Dauert noch ein wenig. Aber kommen wird da was. Das CSP lasse ich nur ungern sterben, sieht aber leider offiziell so aus und der Nachfolger wird wohl auch nie mehr kommen. Dann muss die Com es eben selbst richten


----------



## DK_940 (1. März 2016)

Fett...

Ich habe was das betrifft kaum Ahnung
So wie du das hier beschreibst
Scheinst du scripten zu können 
Kannst du mir erklären wie ich Vorgehen soll wenn ich das lernen möchte.
Also komplette Webseiten erstellen.
Von nichts zu Prof. Seite
Und ja...
Ich weiß das das dauert


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (1. März 2016)

Du brauchst vor allem eines. VIEL KAFFEE 

Ne Spaß bei Seite. PHP ist so ein klassisches Easy to learn, hard to master Ding. Früher wurde viel das Quakenet-Turorial empfohlen. Das kannste aber mittlerweile knicken, da es für PHP 4 war. Mittlerweile sind wir bei 7. Die erste Anlaufstelle ist natürlich die Seite PHP: Hypertext Preprocessor und seiner wichtigen Funktions und Klassenreferenz. Aber um PHP zu erlernen gibt es Tutorials, du weitaus besser sind. Da kommt es darauf an, wie du am besten lernst. Du kannst ein Buch nehmen, was allerdings bei Konzentrationsschwächen zu Problemen führt. Du kannst Bücher/Tutorials am Bildschirm nutzen. Da bekommst du genug für lau z.B. PHP - SELFPHP: Version 5.8.2 Befehlsreferenz - Tutorial – Kochbuch – Forum zum Thema PHP oder die PHP-Sites einschlägiger Webentwicklungs-Seiten (selfhtml, htmlseminar etc). Auch eine Möglichkeit sind Videotutorials. Da aber aufpassen. Da ist viel Schrott dabei. Vor allem auf Youtube. 30-40 € für eine DVD von Rheinwerk (ehemals Galileo Computing) oder Video2Brain sind da Gold wert.

Lass bei den Büchern aber die Finger von Mainstreamverlagen. Alle Verlage, die bei MediaMarkt zu kaufen sind (z.B. Markt und Technik) solltest du lassen. Habe 2 Bücher von denen und beide Müll.


----------



## DK_940 (1. März 2016)

Aber PHP baut doch auch auf HTML auf
Sollte ich das nicht vorziehen?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (1. März 2016)

DK_940 schrieb:


> Aber PHP baut doch auch auf HTML auf
> Sollte ich das nicht vorziehen?


Zwischen HTML und PHP (bezogen auf die Webentwicklung) existiert zwar eine Abhängigkeit. Aufbauen tut PHP aber nicht auf HTML. Browser verstehen eben HTML und die erwarten HTML auch für eine Website. Man erzeugt also mit PHP im Grunde das HTML.

Natürlich solltest du einen gewissen Grad an Kenntnissen in HTML haben. Ohne geht es einfach nicht. Aber HTML hat auch nichts mit skripten oder programmieren zu tun. HTML ist und bleibt eine Beschreibungssprache, die dem Browser beschreibt, wo auf dem Bildschirm was angezeigt werden soll. Es findet aber keinerlei Ablaufsteuerung statt. Es gibt für HTML einen Satz an Regeln, die du verinnerlichen musst. Alles andere lernst du zusammen mit der Referenz. Wenn du damit anfangen willst, sind gute Anlaufstellen:
SELFHTML
HTML lernen und die eigene Website erstellen - HTML Kurs

Auf den beiden Seiten erfährst du eigentlich alles, was du über HTML wissen musst. Dafür benötigt man auch im Regelfall kein Buch, da HTML eine sehr einfache Logik verfolgt. Und wenn man die drauf hat, kann man zusammen mit einer Referenz und learning by doing schnell den Grundstein für weitere Schritte legen. Schaue dir am besten auch gleich CSS an. Auch hier wieder gleiches Schema. Einige Regeln, die eine feste Logik beschreiben und der Rest macht die Referenz.

Beim skripten bzw. programmieren sieht das alles dann aber deutlich anders aus. Hier beschreibt man nichts, sondern gibt direkt Befehle, die strikt ausgeführt werden. Dabei wird der Ablauf der Anwendung gesteuert. Du bist also komplett selbst für die Logik verantwortlich. Und um da hinnein zu kommen, musst du zum einen wirklich bock haben und zum anderen Geduld. Denn das lernt man nicht in einer Woche oder einem Monat.


----------



## MF13 (6. März 2016)

Ilch kann ich dir nicht wirklich empfehlen. Ein Clan, in dem ich Co-Leader bin, nutzt Ilch für seine Clanseite, und ich bin nicht sonderlich begeistert. Abgesehen von der mangelnden Sicherheit ist die Performance unter aller Kanone, und unübersichtlich ist es auch, sowohl die Seite als auch der ACP. Ich empfehle dir, lieber eine normale Forensoftware wie phpBB (oder kostenpflichtig WBB) zu nehmen, und bei Bedarf ein Portal-Plugin für diese Module wie Lastwars, Nextwars etc. links und rechts der Seite zu installieren. Dann hast du eine sicherere Basis, viel mehr Funktionen etc.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (6. März 2016)

Man könnte auch Joomla mit den passenden Plugins benutzen. Oder Wordpress und was es da nicht alles gibt. Die Foren-Lösungen haben gerne auch mal bescheidene Templatesysteme.  CSP ist an sich wirklich nicht schlecht. Mit neuerem PW-Crypt und besserem Captcha definitiv das Tool für Clans.


----------



## MF13 (6. März 2016)

Wordpress würd ich nicht unbedingt empfehlen, gerade in letzter Zeit habe ich oft von infizierten Wordpress-Installationen gelesen, u.a. im Zusammenhang mit Locky.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (6. März 2016)

Ich weiß. Die Auswahl ist nur leider begrenzt, wenn man etwas sucht, das zumindest Plugins fürs Gaming bietet. Von den Foren-Schwergewichten halte ich für diesen Einsatzzweck nichts. Die sind mir so schon zu klobig.


----------

